# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  What's the point of a junction box?

## murray44

Hi,
Can someone explain why a junction box is needed? Does it just give the joined wires another level of physical and electrical insulation, as opposed to letting the screw connectors flap around in a wall/ceiling cavity.
Thanks,
Murray

----------


## BRADFORD

exactly 
Regards Bradford

----------


## delineator

> Hi,
> Can someone explain why a junction box is needed? Does it just give the joined wires another level of physical and electrical insulation, as opposed to letting the screw connectors flap around in a wall/ceiling cavity.
> Thanks,
> Murray

  They have additional rubber seals around the perimeter edges & around the cable edges for water leaks.

----------


## Ashore

And easier to find if their all in one box  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Terrian

and shouldn't be used inside a wall cavity (unless there is something like an access door) from reading threads here  :Smilie:

----------


## pdonners

And, the junction box can be mounted on a roof joist or whatever, it's tidy. Be careful with wall cavities though with no access thereafter...you will have no hope of pulling wires through that are terminated in a Junction Box.

----------

